# Garage Open Air Calculations



## iodinej

I am designing a garage, and trying to achieve natural ventilation.  I think I have achieved the required 20% open, as well as 40% perimeter open as per IBC 2006, but what if your garage is really deep?  It seems like if you have a very large garage, if you're 150' from the perimeter, air is not likely getting in to the inside of the garage.  Is there any requirements, i.e. maximum distance to perimeter opening req'd before needing to implement mechanical ventilation?


----------



## cda

Just want to say welcome

Have no knowledge about garages

How did you find us????


----------



## iodinej

I've been trying to track down code information, and came across this forum.


----------



## mark handler

2006 INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE®

406.3.3.1 Openings. For natural ventilation purposes, the exterior side of the structure shall have uniformly distributed openings on two or more sides. The area of such openings in exterior walls on a tier must be at least 20 percent of the total perimeter wall area of each tier. The aggregate length of the openings considered to be providing natural ventilation shall constitute a minimum of 40 percent of the perimeter of the tier. Interior walls shall be at least 20 percent open with uniformly distributed openings.

Exception: Openings are not required to be distributed over 40 percent of the building perimeter where the required openings are uniformly distributed over two opposing sides of the building.

* Don't worry about the depth, worry about the Interior walls at least 20 percent open*


----------



## pyrguy

Welcome to our home on the web. Got to agree with Mark


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

If you don't meet the requirements you and Mark described, then you fall under the enclosed parking garages, and Section 404 of the 2006 IMC would then apply.  It appears you are on the correct path. I am not sure if there any further applicable requirements in the ANSI/ASHRAE STANDARD 62.1-2004, but you may want to check that standard, as it has come into play, and proven helpful, in other areas such as recirculation limitations, etc.


----------



## north star

*# # # #*

Welcome " iodinej "  to The Building Codes Forum!  

*# # # #*


----------



## gbhammer

Welcome iodinej, natural ventilation requires that the over all openings need to equal 4% of the floor surface. IMC 402.2.

All bets off if it used for almost anything other than parking, then mechanical ventilation is required.


----------



## mark handler

gbhammer said:
			
		

> welcome iodinej, natural ventilation requires that the over all openings need to equal 4% of the floor surface. Imc 402.2. All bets off if it used for almost anything other than parking, then mechanical ventilation is required.


Do not concider a garage as occupied space? IMC 401?


----------



## Dr. J

IMC is not applicable to the determination of open vs enclosed parking garage.  Only if a garage does not meet the requirements for an "open" parking garage in IBC 406.3 does mechanical ventilation in compliance with the IMC come into play.  The only time percentage of floor area or distance from an opening is a factor is the area and height increasses of 403.6.

So, yes, it is possible for a Type 1A garage to have a million square foot floor plate with openings 1000 feet from the most remote part of the floor without either spinklers, mechanical ventilation, or interior airshafts.


----------



## gbhammer

mark handler said:
			
		

> Do not concider a garage as occupied space? IMC 401?


IMC 401.2 Every occupied space shall be ventilated...

If a garage is not considered occupied why would the IBC section 406.3.3.1 (open parking) require openings for natural ventilation, and 406.4.2 (enclosed parking) require mechanical ventilation?


----------



## mark handler

gbhammer said:
			
		

> IMC 401.2 Every occupied space shall be ventilated...If a garage is not considered occupied why would the IBC section 406.3.3.1 (open parking) require openings for natural ventilation, and 406.4.2 (enclosed parking) require mechanical ventilation?


Just asking the questions.


----------



## Dr. J

Please do not go down the road that a parking garage is occupied.  What then about IBC 1204 requiring occupied spaces to be heated to 68 deg, or 1205 requiring 10 fc of lighting, or the IECC building envelope requirements?


----------



## gbhammer

Dr. J said:
			
		

> Please do not go down the road that a parking garage is occupied.  What then about IBC 1204 requiring occupied spaces to be heated to 68 deg, or 1205 requiring 10 fc of lighting, or the IECC building envelope requirements?


  I don't want to :beatdhrs but:IBC 1204.1 exception: ... not associated with human comfort.

You would perhaps call the open garage a building?

IBC 1203.1 Buildings shall be provided with natural... or mechanical ventilation

IBC 311.1 Storage Group S. Storage Group S occupancy... (Last time I looked an occupancy is a space that can, well be occupied. Perhaps not comfortably but none the less if you can enter the structure/building you are occupying it.)

And

If you occupy it, it needs to be lit IBC 1205.

At least that is how we look at it in our jurisdiction.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

gbhammer said:
			
		

> IBC 311.1 Storage Group S. Storage Group S occupancy... (Last time I looked an occupancy is a space that can, well be occupied. Perhaps not comfortably but none the less if you can enter the structure/building you are occupying it.) And
> 
> If you occupy it, it needs to be lit IBC 1205.
> 
> At least that is how we look at it in our jurisdiction.


Kind of like how warehouses are inhabited/occupied by boxes (see futurama, season 01, episode 5, for further explaination of places inhabited by stuff), parking garages are inhabited/occupied by cars...and the people who leave and retrieve those items stored there.  An open air S-2 parking garage is still an inhabited building, albeit exempt from the IMC by the IBC qualifications.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Originally Posted by *Dr. J*
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not go down the road that a parking garage is occupied. What then about IBC 1204 requiring occupied spaces to be heated to 68 deg, or 1205 requiring 10 fc of lighting, or the IECC building envelope requirements?
> 
> I don't want to :beatdhrs but:


The answer is in

2009 IBC 406.3.12 Ventilation.

Ventilation, other than the percentage of openings specified in Section 406.3.3.1, shall not be required.


----------



## cda

Idoinej.

Once again welcome to the forum

It does have people with years of experience

But they do not always agree, which is good


----------



## north star

** * * **

I think that there needs to be some more definitive

descriptions of habitable spaces, ...inhabitable

[ spaces / areas / rooms ] & ...structures vs. buildings.



** * * **


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Dr. J said:
			
		

> Please do not go down the road that a parking garage is occupied.  What then about IBC 1204 requiring occupied spaces to be heated to 68 deg, or 1205 requiring 10 fc of lighting, or the IECC building envelope requirements?


I have to agree with GB, the road isn't that bumpy.  1204.1 is NA.  1006 & 1205 are still applicable.  2009 IECC 101.5.2 Low Energy Buildings. ....shall be exempt from the building thermal envelope provisions of this code: 2. Those that do not contain conditioned space

2006 IBC 1204.1 Exception for interior spaces where primary purpose is not associated with human comfort.


----------



## gbhammer

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The answer is in 2009 IBC 406.3.12 Ventilation.
> 
> Ventilation, other than the percentage of openings specified in Section 406.3.3.1, shall not be required.


*Mechanical ventilation systems are not required in a structure that is inherently open to the exterior atmosphere.

So long as you meet the definition of an open parking garage and all of its requirements then you’re good to go, if you do not meet those requirements then you can't meet the definition and the garage falls under all the requirements for an S-2 building.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Dr. J said:
			
		

> Please do not go down the road that a parking garage is occupied. What then about IBC 1204 requiring occupied spaces to be heated to 68 deg, or 1205 requiring 10 fc of lighting, or the IECC building envelope requirements?


An open parking garage as defined in the code is not a room or interior space

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy ............and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.

1204.1 Equipment and systems.

Interior spaces intended for human occupancy shall be provided with active or passive space-heating systems capable of maintaining a minimum indoor temperature of 68°F (20°C) at a point 3 feet (914 mm) above the floor on the design heating day.

Exception: Interior spaces where the primary purpose is not associated with human comfort.

1205 would be applicable

JMHO


----------



## Dr. J

For the purposes of the OP, I think I am seeing that MT, and Papio say that while a Parking Garage is considered Occupied/Occupiable, they do not have to meet the provisions of IMC 402.2. and 402.3 (percentage of floor area and adjacent space).  Therefore, the million sf garage with openings 1000 ft away is still legal, right?


----------



## Dr. J

Now that we got iodinej's question out of the way, I hope you really are not requiring parking garage lighting levels 10 times higher than the IESNA levels. IBC 1205 requires 10 fc, whereas IESNA is 1 fc. IECC, which is based on IESNA lighting values, has a LPD of 0.3 w/sf for parking garage lighting. How do you meet that with lighting levels 10 times as high as the energy code is expecting?


----------



## gbhammer

Ah, in this jurisdiction they just keep deleting most of the IECC, out here people like the freedom of choice. Most of everyone feels like global warming climate change is a joke/hoax perpetrated by corrupt legislature to line the pockets of contributors and to create golden parachutes.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Dr. J said:
			
		

> Now that we got iodinej's question out of the way, I hope you really are not requiring parking garage lighting levels 10 times higher than the IESNA levels. IBC 1205 requires 10 fc, whereas IESNA is 1 fc. IECC, which is based on IESNA lighting values, has a LPD of 0.3 w/sf for parking garage lighting. How do you meet that with lighting levels 10 times as high as the energy code is expecting?


this is how I see it...just because it is an open parking garage, does not mean you dismiss Chapter 12 carte blanche.  The IECC does not trump the IBC in my opinion.

_2009 IECC Intent.  This code is not intended to abridge safety, health or environmental requirements contained in other applicable codes or ordinances. _

2006 IBC, Section 1205 is typically only applicable for 1205.4 & 1205.5 (which references 1006.1).  I do not require the 10 f/c as noted in 1205.3 for open parking garage areas. I do, however, see it as a building, but as mtlogcabin stated, by definition, the open areas, are not a room, and thereby those areas of the building are not an occupiable space (albeit occupied by cars    ) or interior environment.  As a building, it has an occupant load (which is part of the gray area i guess), and it shall meet the requirements for means of egress as established in Chapter 10, as well as Chapter 12 for any interior areas environments, rooms or occupiable spaces (i.e., ticket booths, enclosed stairwells, toilet rooms (per Table 2902.1), etc.).


----------



## Coug Dad

Let me throw in this wrinkle, since the 2006 IBC, what is the required head clearance in a parking garage?  It looks like Chapter 10 kicks you into 7'-6" clear for means of egress.


----------



## mark handler

SECTION 406 MOTOR-VEHICLE-RELATED OCCUPANCIES

406.2.2 Clear height. The clear height of each floor level in vehicle and *pedestrian traffic areas* shall not be less than 7 feet....

406.3.8 Means of egress. Where persons other than parking attendants are permitted, open parking garages shall meet the means of egress requirements of Chapter 10.

So those areas of Means of egress, must be 7'-6", other areas must be 7 feet.


----------



## codeworks

ventilation is required because, let see, when you drive in you park the car ( it was running, emiiting fumes) when you are walking out of the garage,  you now occupy it, sorry for the sarcasm, however, any parking garage i've ever been in  was occupied by me and who ever else was in it, people come and go all day long, so it's occupied, it may not be a  habitable space, no ones going to live there, it is however occupied. and there are  clearer lines for habitable space, look in 2006 ibc definitions, page 15, then on page 17, we have the definition of occupiable space


----------



## Coug Dad

mark handler said:
			
		

> SECTION 406 MOTOR-VEHICLE-RELATED OCCUPANCIES406.2.2 Clear height. The clear height of each floor level in vehicle and *pedestrian traffic areas* shall not be less than 7 feet....
> 
> 406.3.8 Means of egress. Where persons other than parking attendants are permitted, open parking garages shall meet the means of egress requirements of Chapter 10.
> 
> So those areas of Means of egress, must be 7'-6", other areas must be 7 feet.


Exactly the point Mark.  If the drive lanes are the means of egress access to the stairs in a public garage, is 7 foot or 7'-6" required.


----------



## mtlogcabin

401.1 Detailed use and occupancy requirements.

In addition to the occupancy and construction requirements in this code, the provisions of this chapter apply to the special uses and occupancies described herein.

406.2.2 Clear height.

The clear height of each floor level in vehicle and pedestrian traffic areas shall not be less than 7 feet (2134 mm). Vehicle and pedestrian areas accommodating van-accessible parking required by Section 1106.5 shall conform to ICC A117.1.

The minimum ceiling heights of Chapter 10 do not apply to parking garages pedestrian traffic areas.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Dr. J said:
			
		

> Now that we got iodinej's question out of the way, I hope you really are not requiring parking garage lighting levels 10 times higher than the IESNA levels. IBC 1205 requires 10 fc, whereas IESNA is 1 fc. IECC, which is based on IESNA lighting values, has a LPD of 0.3 w/sf for parking garage lighting. How do you meet that with lighting levels 10 times as high as the energy code is expecting?


Back to the definitions again

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.

A parking garage by its very nature is not designed as an occupiable space therefore I believe you are correct that the minimum lighting requirements of 1205 would not be applicable. Section 1006.2 Illumination level would be appropriate for a parking garage to illuminate the pedestrian traffic areas.

Section 1006.2. The means of egress illumination level shall not be less than 1 foot-candle (11 lux) at the walking surface.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The minimum ceiling heights of Chapter 10 do not apply to parking garages pedestrian traffic areas.


Would this include stairways?


----------



## mark handler

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The minimum ceiling heights of Chapter 10 do not apply to parking garages pedestrian traffic areas.


406.3.8 Means of egress. Where persons other than parking attendants are permitted, *open parking garages shall meet the means of egress requirements of Chapter 10.*


----------



## mark handler

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Exactly the point Mark.  If the drive lanes are the means of egress access to the stairs in a public garage, is 7 foot or 7'-6" required.


You do have a point, there is a fuzzy area.


----------



## mtlogcabin

mark handler said:
			
		

> 406.3.8 Means of egress. Where persons other than parking attendants are permitted, *open parking garages shall meet the means of egress requirements of Chapter 10.*


1003.2 Ceiling height.

The means of egress shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm).

Exceptions:

7. The clear height of floor levels in vehicular and pedestrian traffic areas in parking garages in accordance with Section 406.2.2.


----------



## mark handler

You got it, the exception is the rule.....


----------



## mtlogcabin

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Would this include stairways?


1009.2 Headroom.

Stairways shall have a minimum headroom clearance of 80 inches (2032 mm) measured vertically from a line connecting the edge of the nosings .

That is less than 7 feet or 84 inches required by 406.2.2


----------



## gbhammer

mt you the BO. :grin:


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1009.2 Headroom.Stairways shall have a minimum headroom clearance of 80 inches (2032 mm) measured vertically from a line connecting the edge of the nosings .
> 
> That is less than 7 feet or 84 inches required by 406.2.2


I am working from the 2006 IBC (and I assume everyone else is working from the 2009 IBC).  In which case, 1003.2 does not have an Exception 7, so I am assuming I am still in a greyish fuzzy area, where the lack of exception maintains the rule.

Do you uphold the 7' minimum at the landings for enclosed stairways (or any accessory areas) as a continuation/extension of the pedestrian traffic way in a parking garage?  This would seem to make sense as a continuation of that floor level.  Without that exception am I stuck at 7'-6"?


----------



## mtlogcabin

> so I am assuming I am still in a greyish fuzzy area, where the lack of exception maintains the rule.


I don't believe you are in a "grey fuzzy area". 2009 1003.2 Exception 7 just clarifies what is already stated the 2006 Section 406.2.2 and that is 7 foot clear height is all that is required for pedestrian traffic areas in a parking garage.

401.1 Detailed use and occupancy requirements.

In addition to the occupancy and construction requirements in this code, the provisions of this chapter apply to the special uses and occupancies described herein.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I don't believe you are in a "grey fuzzy area". 2009 1003.2 Exception 7 just clarifies what is already stated the 2006 Section 406.2.2 and that is 7 foot clear height is all that is required for pedestrian traffic areas in a parking garage. 401.1 Detailed use and occupancy requirements.
> 
> In addition to the occupancy and construction requirements in this code, the provisions of this chapter apply to the special uses and occupancies described herein.


...and the provisions of this Chapter include 406.3.8 MOE referencing a Chapter 10 without exception for the 7'-6" minimum height.  I don't see the out.  I understand the out comes in later codes, and I understand the logic behind it, but I don't have it currently as far as I can see.

*406.3.8 Means of egress.* Where persons other than parking attendants are permitted, open parking garages shall meet the means of egress requirements of Chapter 10.

as I read it, the code is stating:

_where no persons other than parking attendants are permitted, open parking garages may have a clear height in pedestrian traffic areas of not less than 7'-0", however when I have other persons there, I must conform to the requirements of Chapter 10 and a clear height not less than 7'-6"_


----------



## IRONWORKER

iodinej said:
			
		

> I am designing a garage, and trying to achieve natural ventilation.  I think I have achieved the required 20% open, as well as 40% perimeter open as per IBC 2006, but what if your garage is really deep?  It seems like if you have a very large garage, if you're 150' from the perimeter, air is not likely getting in to the inside of the garage.  Is there any requirements, i.e. maximum distance to perimeter opening req'd before needing to implement mechanical ventilation?


Per 2006 IBC:

Depending on size and use:  Refer to section 406, IBC;

Open perimeter:  Has nothing to do with natural ventilation, but with area increase per section 506, IBC;

Natural ventilation:  Refer to section 1203, IBC;

Fire separation distance and fire rating:  Refer to Table 602, IBC and to 704.5, IBC;

Maximum area of exterior wall openings based on fire separation distance:  Refer to Table 704.8;

If it is a repair garage:  Refer to section 403 and Table 403.3, IMC and to section 404, IMC;

If it is a residential garage:  Refer to the IRC.


----------



## mtlogcabin

1003.1 Applicability.

The general requirements specified in Sections 1003 through 1013 shall apply to all three elements of the means of egress system, in addition to those specific requirements for the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge detailed elsewhere in this chapter.

Clear height is defined under 406.2.2. Stairs, handrails, emergency illumination and other items not specifically addressed in Chapter 4 would be addressed by Chapter 10

as directed by Section 406.3.8


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

IRONWORKER said:
			
		

> Per 2006 IBC:Natural ventilation:  Refer to section 1203, IBC;


Following this code reference, we would then have an occupied building/space with a minimum open(able) area to the outdoors of at least 4% of the floor area being ventilated.  Is that the correct analysis?  Would this then limit the area of the building if only naturally ventilated?


----------



## IRONWORKER

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Following this code reference, we would then have an occupied building/space with a minimum open(able) area to the outdoors of at least 4% of the floor area being ventilated.  Is that the correct analysis?  Would this then limit the area of the building if only naturally ventilated?


Yes.  I realize that the commentary is not the code, but the commentary does shine light on your question to 1203.4.1:  When inadequate natural ventilation is provided, mechanical ventilation can supplement any inadequacy (see chapter 4 of the IMC).

Again, I am assuming that this is not a repair garage.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1003.1 Applicability.The general requirements specified in Sections 1003 through 1013 shall apply to all three elements of the means of egress system, in addition to those specific requirements for the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge detailed elsewhere in this chapter.
> 
> Clear height is defined under 406.2.2. Stairs, handrails, emergency illumination and other items not specifically addressed in Chapter 4 would be addressed by Chapter 10
> 
> as directed by Section 406.3.8


  I see what you are saying now, and after reading the commentary, regardless of how much I dislike the commentary, it is supportive of your position (specific requirements first), and appears that the amendments in the 2009 IBC were to clarify or delineate which comes first.  In other words, the commentary says, Section 406 super-cedes Chapter 10 to address elements not contained in Section 406.  It also states that parking garages are not occupied (not sure I agree with the commentary here, but I am tired of questioning the little grey fuzzy areas of the code today), and the percentage of openings specified in 406.3.3.1 is the only requirement for ventilation (getting back to the OP), and no mechanical ventilation systems are required.Thanks MT (and everyone else) for being patient with me today.


----------



## IRONWORKER

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Following this code reference, we would then have an occupied building/space with a minimum open(able) area to the outdoors of at least 4% of the floor area being ventilated.  Is that the correct analysis?  Would this then limit the area of the building if only naturally ventilated?


 I hope you realize that the area and use of a commercial building  is set by Table 503, allowable area increases (506), fire areas and sprinkler requirements Chapter 9.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

IRONWORKER said:
			
		

> I hope you realize that the area and use of a commercial building  is set by Table 503, allowable area increases (506), fire areas and sprinkler requirements Chapter 9.


Yes, thank you.  I was simply wondering, if 1203.4 were applicable to open parking garages (which it appears it is not), if the 4% floor area requirements would prove more restrictive for a 7' floor to ceiling clear height than the Chapter 5 Tables and Increases.  Just another one of my (il)logical tangents down the path of code curiosity that that killed the code cat.


----------



## JBI

Welcome iodinej to the Code worlds' equivalent of Wonderland.

Having been in a parking garage or two during, let's say, a conference ending? 'Occupied' is a fair word. There are egress requirements for them, and other code requirements as well. Keeping the space ventilated is only critical during peak ingress/egress, but that's when there is the greatest risk to health and safety.


----------



## AegisFPE

A maximum building depth is implied in IBC 406.3.6 which requires all parts of a tier to be within 200 feet of a perimeter opening, though it does not appear that Type I construction is subject to this provision.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Thanks Aegis. Looks like that answers the OP, especially paragraph three clarifies the intention on natural ventilation limits.  Both Type I & Type II can be unlimited in building area (albeit a height restriction for Type II), and the 200' requirement could potentially allow for a 400' wide cross section to either an 30' open yard or court?


----------



## gbhammer

Do you make them put a bathroom in the open parking garage if there is no facility within 500'.

Storage (see Sections IBC 2902.2, 2902.4 and 2902.4.1)

S-1 S-2

    Water closets

1 per 100

    Lavatories

1 per 100

    Drinking Fountain

1 per 1,000

    Service Sink

1 service

sink


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Do you make them put a bathroom in the open parking garage if there is no facility within 500'.


NOPE it is not designed as an occupied space


----------



## gbhammer

I really do not want to be difficult but I can't see where you can waive these requirements.

I do not see any where in the actual body of the code that an S-1 or S-2 do not need to meet the requirements for plumbing because they are not considered occupied spaces nor do I see where it says an open parking garage is not occupied.

An attendant at the entrance/exit is an occupant, and no matter how many times some one says that the cars are the occupants, until the actual body of the code gives an exception to drivers and passengers of motor vehicles using a garage then I have no choice but to consider them occupants just like it says in the body of the code IBC T1004.1.2: parking garage has an 'occupant' load of 200 gross.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> An attendant at the entrance/exit is an occupant,


If you have an attendant then yes you must provide a restroom within 500 ft for that person

As stated earlier a parking garage without attendants by design is not for human occupancy therefore plumbing fixture would not be required.  

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.


----------



## mtlogcabin

PUBLIC OR PUBLIC UTILIZATION. In the classification of plumbing fixtures, "public " applies to fixtures in general toilet rooms of schools, gymnasiums, hotels, airports, bus and railroad stations, public buildings, bars, public comfort stations, office buildings, stadiums, stores, restaurants and other installations where a number of fixtures are installed so that their utilization is similarly unrestricted.


----------



## gbhammer

Ok, I see where you're going with the def. of Occupiable Space, but where does it say in the IBC or IPC that the space has to be occupiable? What it does say is these occupancies need to have a minimum fixture count.

2902.1 Minimum number of fixtures. Plumbing fixtures

shall be provided for the type of occupancy and in the minimum

number shown in Table 2902.1 Types of occupancies not

shown in Table 2902.1 shall be considered individually by the

building official. The number of occupants shall be determined

by this code. Occupancy classification shall be determined in

accordance with Chapter 3.

It does not say types of occupancies that are occupiable, it does say

Structures for the

storage of goods,

warehouses,

storehouses and freight

depots, low and

moderate hazard.

I guess you could argue that a vehicle is not a good being stored.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you have an attendant then yes you must provide a restroom within 500 ft for that person
> 
> As stated earlier a parking garage without attendants by design is not for human occupancy therefore plumbing fixture would not be required.
> 
> OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.


I understand what you are saying, but gbhammer does have a good point, as it is *not* exempted as I stated in an earlier post in this thread.  If it is an enclosed warehouse, an S-2 Occupancy, you are required to provide the required toilet facilities.  There is no exemption for unoccupiable spaces, in the IPC, regardless of which definition you quote, employees will be present for cleaning and maintanence, if not in attendance, and is thereby occupied.  Would you require restrooms for a self-storage warehouse?  I do not see a difference between the two.

I guess a better question would be, who issues a Certificate of Occupancy for a parking garage or warehouse?


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Would you require restrooms for a self-storage warehouse?


NOPE for the same reason.

The building is not designed for human occupancy.


----------



## iggentleman

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> ....Would you require restrooms for a self-storage warehouse?....


I have been required to provide them, but only for the on-site office. Nothing extra for the storage areas.

.....

That's not quite true. We did have to provide them for storage areas once, but they waived the separate facilities requirements.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Self storage warehouse without an onsite office.

Do you require lighting in all the units?

Do you require a side hinge egress door?

Do you require heat?

They are all required for an occupied space when designing for human occupancy.

If not the you accept the building/space is not designed for human occupancy.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> NOPE for the same reason.The building is not designed for human occupancy.


Then why are the plumbing fixture counts designed off of an occupant load determined by a table that has occupancy load use/function calculations for parking garages and storage areas.  Is there not a discrepancy there worth considering?  Where is the footnote in the IPC table where it states except for areas not designed for human occupancy?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

iggentleman said:
			
		

> I have been required to provide them, but only for the on-site office. Nothing extra for the storage areas......
> 
> That's not quite true. We did have to provide them for storage areas once, but they waived the separate facilities requirements.


_*110.1 Use and occupancy.*__  No building or structure shall be used or occupied, and no change in the existing occupancy classification of a building or structure or portion thereof shall be made until the building official has issued a certificate of occupancy therefor as provided herein._

In my opinion, if a building, or structure, or portion thereof, has a means of egress system, and there is an occupant load established to determine those requirements, then it is, by default occupied (regardless of human comfort allowances/exceptions).  A certificate of occupancy should be issued, and as far as I can see, the IPC can not be disregarded.  I have certainly been wrong on these types of things before, but this is how I was trained, both by the ICC and the RDPs whom I worked for.


----------



## gbhammer

Last week a DRP listed an overhead 6000 sq. ft. canopy/carport as a U use group for the power company to park their trucks under. As U use they were not required to have plumbing or a sprinkler system. They initialy called it an S-2 open parking garage, and changed the use when I pointed out that a sprinkler was required, they had plumbing next door in an office trailer.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Last week a DRP listed an overhead 6000 sq. ft. canopy/carport as a U use group for the power company to park their trucks under. As U use they were not required to have plumbing or a sprinkler system. They initialy called it an S-2 open parking garage, and changed the use when I pointed out that a sprinkler was required, they had plumbing next door in an office trailer.


We have accepted cross access agreements in the past for similar situations in order to count an adjacent occupancy's plumbing as long as the combined occupant load increase doesn't require additional fixtures and access is maintained.  We certainly aren't trying to be unrealistic in our application of the plumbing code fixture count requirements.  We are also contemplating revisions to the IPC at our next code change for low occupant load buildings and adjacent occupancy developments, but as of now they are Departmental reviews on a case by case basis.


----------

